# Oil in water on MF 165



## Joel914 (Mar 17, 2016)

I have a Massey 165 and suddenly I seem to have oil in the radiator. The tractor seems to run fine and I do not seem to be losing oil. However it obviously would not take a lot of oil to make water look like milk.

Does anyone have any thoughts or suggestions as to what to look for?

The first thing that comes to mind is head gasket, but the tractor has not overheated or had any other problems.

I would appreciate any thoughts.

Joel near Houston


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Joel near Houston, welcome to the forum. I live NW of Houston in the Cypress area. 

Could be either a head gasket leak or a cracked head. You can live with it, as long as its a trivial amount. Is there any way you might have inadvertently added a minor amount of to the oil to the cooling system?

If you pull the head and see no evidence of a head gasket leak, I would have the head magnafluxed looking for a crack.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Bring the tractor up to operating temperature, then carefully remove the radiator cap so you do not burn yourself. Be sure the radiator is full, then watch for small bubbles of compression coming to the surface.

If you do not have any compression leaking, I would just be sure I have the proper mixture of antifreeze and add some Barrs Leak (looks like rat droppings in oil) and run the tractor as normal.

Over time all engines will seep some oil into the coolant, so using a neutralizing radiator product like Barrs Leak is advisable.


----------



## MFinWA (Dec 19, 2016)

.....................


----------

